# Fixing leaking shower wall



## cwack (Jan 2, 2009)

I have taken out the wall board around my tub. I see that there is some water damage and some mold going on. 

My question is: 
Do I just dry it out and replace and seal the new wall board or do I need to replace the insulation and then replace the wall board?

Do I need to put up a vapor seal of some kind behind the new wall board?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 2, 2009)

My opinion is to change the insulation, and paint the studs with some KILZ primer or other mold resistant paint.Just to help seal it. 
Then try JLC Site Solutions offers online videos demonstrating professional building techniques for drywall, tile, framing and finish carpentry There are a bunch of videos on how to tile a shower. 
Installing a vent fan to the exterior will also help if you do not have one.
It does not look like the it is too bad, good luck and keep us up to date with your project.


----------

